# List of Junk Items with 10-24k gold in them?



## peakcelln (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, This may be a stupid Newb question, but I've been looking on this forum for a few hours now and have not seen this. How about a list of junk items around the household(Electronics and what not) you can actually pull miniscule amounts of gold from. Not gold plated, but actual 10k and up.

I have well over 650 cell phones in my repair shop and had heard there was gold in them. As I researched it more, i found all of the gold is plated, miniscule, and much harder to remove. If anyone knows of some cellphones where the gold can just be pulled off please let me know the Make and Model. I probably have it here and can offer a pictorial diagram of where the gold actually is. 

I'd also like to start a list of items gold can be picked right off of(If they exist) and where exactly that gold is located. I think this would be very useful as a non-discussion topic. Thanx.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=6329

There are many more items discussed on the forum but I never updated the list. Search, read, and study the forum. It's all here, somewhere.

I know of nothing where you can just "pick off" the gold. If that were the case, it would already have been all picked off. Please don't get upset, but you must admit that was not a very bright question. No matter what you have, it takes knowledge and a lot of work to process the gold (or even to buy and sell the scrap), as most everyone would agree. There's no free lunch in this field.


----------



## peakcelln (Jul 8, 2011)

Already been "picked off" by whom; if it's still in the possession of the original unknowing/uncaring owner? 

Miniscule amounts on a motherboard would not be obvious to most, would only be persued by a few, and would not be profitable to any unless they had a lot to pull from. Just thought I'd ask.

So no electronics, apliances, etc. out there, old or new, have this? I find that a bit surprising; but ok.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 8, 2011)

> Already been "picked off" by whom; if it's still in the possession of the original unknowing/uncaring owner?



Maybe I misunderstand what you meant by "picked right off". Maybe you should explain in more detail what you're talking about. Can you dream up some examples or scenarios?


----------



## dtectr (Jul 8, 2011)

Let me try, GSP - 

Aside from any jewelry you have laying around - 
There ain't no PURE _(OR KARAT)_ GOLD anything - it all has to be recovered & refined!
Maybe the size & colors helped ... :roll: :roll: 

_Edit - for correctness, thanks, Oz!  _


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 8, 2011)

fountain pens


----------



## peakcelln (Jul 8, 2011)

ok then...just asking. It may seem overly obvious to you guys, but not to someone coming into this new. 

So what would you suggest I do with these 650+ cell phones I have? Are the Battery contacts(On the Mobo) gold plated? Antenna contacts? Any other areas?

I also have a bunch of Satellite receivers(About 10-15) from Dish and Direct, as well as the LNBs. Also Cell phone Batteries and SIM Cards.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 8, 2011)

peakcelln said:


> So what would you suggest I do



Sit back and read the forum, do some searchs on what you are looking for.
Its all been discussed plenty of times already.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 8, 2011)

He could also sell those cell phones and wouldn't need to do any picking at all.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2011)

peakcelln said:


> So no electronics, apliances, etc. out there, old or new, have this? I find that a bit surprising; but ok.


There's almost no reason for gold to be used in such a manner. There are exceptions, often connected to defense devices, however, or, maybe with medical devices. 
If you think you can find gold easily, you'll come to understand why it now sells for over $1,500 oz..

Harold


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 8, 2011)

say 4 phones minus batteries to 1 lb people are paying anywhere from $3-$5 a lb 

650/4 = 162.5
162.5x $3.00= $487.50
162.5x $5.00= $812.50

I'd sell them as scrap


----------



## peakcelln (Jul 8, 2011)

Ian_B said:


> say 4 phones minus batteries to 1 lb people are paying anywhere from $3-$5 a lb
> 
> 650/4 = 162.5
> 162.5x $3.00= $487.50
> ...


 Ya...after looking around at the wanted section, I think thats my best way to go. I'm a pack rat and rarely throw anything away, but I'm always coming accross, or offered, a ton of electronics. I also have a few thrift stores dropping me off un sellable phones and satellite equipment. There must be some "Smelters" on here that would want to buy those from me. And to think I just threw out 100-200lbs of old phones 6 months ago...ya live ya learn...


----------



## Claudie (Jul 8, 2011)

Ocean, a member here, buys cells phones. You could probably get a good deal through him on them.


----------



## trashmaster (Jul 8, 2011)

please post them in the for sale section;;;


----------



## rasanders22 (Jul 9, 2011)

When i was a kid we went to Hertz Castle (I think it was Hertz) in California. The tour guide was showing us around and we came to a room where the floor had gold plated tile. I remember trying to peel it off but the stuff was on there pretty good. 



goldsilverpro said:


> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=6329
> 
> There are many more items discussed on the forum but I never updated the list. Search, read, and study the forum. It's all here, somewhere.
> 
> I know of nothing where you can just "pick off" the gold. If that were the case, it would already have been all picked off. Please don't get upset, but you must admit that was not a very bright question. No matter what you have, it takes knowledge and a lot of work to process the gold (or even to buy and sell the scrap), as most everyone would agree. There's no free lunch in this field.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 9, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> When i was a kid we went to Hertz Castle (I think it was Hertz) in California. The tour guide was showing us around and we came to a room where the floor had gold plated tile. I remember trying to peel it off but the stuff was on there pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh I bet you were thinking of Hearst Castle, as in William Randolph Hearst? It must be a neat place to see.


----------

